# The diabetic in Con Air



## Fe 82

Have I got this really wrong, or is the representation of a diabetic in the excellent film Con Air the furthest from reality as possible? 
x


----------



## Gasman1975

Fe 82 said:


> Have I got this really wrong, or is the representation of a diabetic in the excellent film Con Air the furthest from reality as possible?
> x



Hi, 

I haven't watched it for a while, but I remember when I last saw it I thought the same as you. Shame as it is hard enough for people who aren't diabetic struggle to understand even when represented correctly!!

Andy


----------



## aymes

It's pretty bad. As I recall the guy goes into some sort of shock because he's not had his insulin on time. The urgency and way it's portrayed appears like they're showing a hypo, but the cure is insulin and once he's had his injection he's fine almost instantly!

I love that film, shame they couldn't get the diabetes bit right!


----------



## SamInnocent

I remember laughing my socks off watching that!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

I love that film ... but I dont remember the Diabetic  It has been years since Ive seen it though , I think I'll dig it out and watch it


----------



## DiabetesPartner

Not to wonder too far off topic, but although in Scrubs I do find the diabetes jokes pretty funny/tasteful, when Turk got diagnosed with Type 2 I thought it wasn't very well handled especially for a sitcom in which doctors are somewhat involved in the writing.

It went a bit like:

Doctor: "The good news is it's type 2 diabates, it's still serious, but it's totally manageable"

Whereas type 1 isn't manageable?  Not a good message to send out there I think.


----------



## Fe 82

Aymes yeah you are right...over a matter of a couple of hours, he starts sweating profusely, and gradually becomes incapacitated.  As the others try and protect him during his dwindling health, they finally get some insulin, and inject him to save his life.  No wonder diabetes is misunderstood by the general public.  Argh annoyance.
Dont watch scrubs though so cant comment...is it worth watching?


----------



## DiabetesPartner

Yeah definitly! Very funny and worth watching despite my comment above


----------



## SacredHeart

I  ADORE Scrubs  It's one of my favourite shows, and has been for years. I've also actually never been bothered by the portrayal of Turk's diabetes. I think they actually portray it pretty well for the most part, and it's not like lots of TV shows where a condition like diabetes is mentioned in one episode and never again. You actually see him checking his blood sugar, and talking about it with his wife. Definately one of the best portrayals IMO


----------



## aymes

SacredHeart said:


> I  ADORE Scrubs  It's one of my favourite shows, and has been for years. I've also actually never been bothered by the portrayal of Turk's diabetes. I think they actually portray it pretty well for the most part, and it's not like lots of TV shows where a condition like diabetes is mentioned in one episode and never again. You actually see him checking his blood sugar, and talking about it with his wife. Definately one of the best portrayals IMO



Me too, so gutted that Big Brother is on at the moment, my nightly hour of Scrubs isn't on E4 because of it!

I think they treat the diabetes issue quite well, quite like the fact that they're not scared to find some humor in it and use it in jokes every now and then.


----------

